# Need help sublimating a fleece



## almightyyJuice (Dec 9, 2015)

I want to sublimate a fleece . I want to do one huge photo instead of a collage . I have a Epson c88 I was wondering if this would be possible . I was thinking maybe printing it out and try to sublimate it piece by piece. Is it worth trying ? Or would it be a huge waste of ink .


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

fleeces generally have too deep a pile to sublimate in my opinion,
you'd never get a decent photo to look right


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Fleece is usually not tight-weaved, so it will shift under the paper no matter what. I'm sure even if you line it up on the press, the images will overlap (under the press) and you'll notice parts of the image darker than others since more ink was laid down on those parts. It is definitely a two person job if you're talking about one of those big fleece blankets and you're only using a 16x20 or smaller press.

Remember to use light pressure or you'll have press marks all over it.

If you're doing multiple presses to make a big image, I'm guessing it'll come out 75% ok, if you are VERY patient.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I only have a 15" X 15" press, so I understand about wanting to do a bigger substrate - but if it's on continuous image, I'm not sure how you'd do it. Wouldn't making a press right up to or on the last image, make the dye sub lighten? I have used foam to raise areas close to the last pressed image, but not on it... 

I have pressed on fleece but it definitely will compress from pressing. It does give good detail for photos, though. There are many alternatives to using fleece. I went to the fabric store and checked out every material made with 100% polyester until I found what I thought would work good. I bought small amounts and then tried to make what I had in mind, as a test...


----------

